# Existe-t-il une app Twitter pour Iphone 4 (ios7) ?



## AlyssMerveille (29 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un iphone 4 avec ios7. Je cherche à installer l'appli twitter, mais je tombe chaque fois sur la nécessité d'installer ios8 pour lequel l'iphone 4 n'est pas compatible.

Auriez-vous un filon pour aller rechercher une version de twitter fonctionnant sous ios 7 ?

Un grand merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2016)

Un client tiers peut etr... Tweetbot?


----------

